# brown algea



## tenakoon (Aug 12, 2009)

my tanks areation comes from a air stone inside a decor. the decor is dark on the inside and i have to clean the inside every 3 - 4 months. if i dont a simlar looking replica made of soft clumpy brown algea develop on the inside of the decor. I also have a pleco that cleans the walls and gravel of the tank so it cant develop on the visible areas on the tank. the algae hasnt caused any problems yet but wat would be the consequnces of just letting it grow and is there anyway of just completey removing it so it never grows back?:-k


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

Getting more algae eaters may help. One fact, algae can be controlled but never compleatly gotten rid of. It does not seem you dont have this problem, but if it starts to grow on your walls, I would get the magnet algae cleaner.
-Ian


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Not all the algae cleaner eat all kind of algae. Farlowella are much better compair to pleco.


----------

